# Topics > 5G >  5G Infrastructure Public Private Partnership (5G PPP), Europe

## Airicist

Website - 5g-ppp.eu

twitter.com/5GPPP

----------


## Airicist

5G PPP video

Published on Oct 1, 2014

----------

